# PVC hire



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any companies that hire panel van conversions? We're thinking of getting this type of 'van but would like to see if we get on with the layout first. I'm thinking Tribute/Autocruise rhythm/Mondial type layout.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris & welcome to the site 

You don't say where you are situated, but this company MotorHolme have a Tribute for hire.

Wise decision to try before you buy - good luck

-H


----------

